# 1999 Massey 231S



## Toolguy (Apr 12, 2021)

I have not used my 231S for a year. When I started it, the water pump would not turn. when I removed the water pump, it turned free. The backing plate and timing cover behind it were both pushed out toward the water pump impeller. What caused the bulging of the plates?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Toolguy, welcome to the tractor forum.

My first guess would be freeze damage due to water trapped behind the timing gear cover?? When you changed the oil, did you notice any water in the oil? 

Is the crankcase vent line open?


----------



## Toolguy (Apr 12, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Toolguy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> My first guess would be freeze damage due to water trapped behind the timing gear cover?? When you changed the oil, did you notice any water in the oil?
> 
> Is the crankcase vent line open?


 did not change oil yet. Did pull the dip stick and no sign of water or milky oil. here is a photo of the timing cover where it bulged. The engine was antifreezes.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe there's something loose behind the timing gear cover pushing it out??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya, what does the inside of the cover look like?


----------

